# Best way to de-worm hogs?



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I wonder if I can deworm my sows and boar using the ivermectin paste designed for horses? I figure I could put the measured amount into a piece of vegetable or fruit and just hand it to them.


----------



## smumitson (Dec 21, 2005)

I personally wouldn't use a wormer for horses, but I don't know.

We use Atgard Swine wormer. It is not expensive and one package does 5 200 lb hogs. I spread peanut butter on a slice of bread for each pig, then sprinkled their dose on the Pb and folded it in half. Then my hubby and I gave each pig thier portion and we knew each of them got thier dose.

Worked for us.

kids


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

ivermectin is not just for horses. I would think you could. I give the injectable 1% ivermectin 1cc/75# ORALLY. Works great.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

The chemicals in many wormers are used for many species. I just find out what dosage of the chemical is used for pigs, do the math, and feed the appropriate amount. If I'm using the injectable, I squirt it onto some bread, fold and feed. Happy pigs! If it's the horse paste, I spread it onto some bread, fold and feed. Happy pigs again!


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Ivermectin injectable for cows/hogs. Giving the shot works well but is a pain in the butt. They have stuff to add to there water , works fine much easier.

Patty


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We used to use Panacure administered orally with feed. It worked. But it also kills off soil inverts and I'm trying to improve our soil, not kill it. So I did some literature research plus tests with various things. Pine works, garlic is great (I use powdered), cayenne works well and can be alternated with the garlic, milk and cheese are supposed to be natural wormers. Fecals prove it out. We have 30 sows and I've not used the Panacure or any other commercial wormer on them now for several years and they're doing great. No signs of worms at slaughter in any of the finishers.

See this article:
http://sugarmtnfarm.com/blog/2005/10/worms-au-natural.html


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

I suspect that Highlands lack of worm problems is a product of his production practices as much as his deworming program. I have read enough studies on the ineffectiveness of natural wormers to think that they don't help much. Proper rotations, lots of natural pasture, no crowding and tolerant genetics have as much to do with deworming as any supplement in my opinion. If you aren't following Highlands practices of raising your pigs, I would think that some form of deworming will be necessary...at least on your breeding stock prior to farrowing.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I tend to agree there with you John. Natural remedies will go a long way to keeping a healthy pig healthy along with good management strategies, but isn't going to be much good if the pig has a heavy worm burden to start with.

I rarely worm my pigs these days but when I do, I use injectable Ivomec because it covers both internal and external parasites. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I feed food grade diatomaceous earth (DE) daily for good health. It also deworms. I don't use anything else for deworming and have fed it for many years. I mix it into the feed for the poultry; the large livestock free choice feed it; the dog likes it with a raw egg.

A DE feeding fella butchered 250 pigs last year. All were clean of parasites.

Amazing what fossilized plants from the oceans and lakes can do!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

John, I'll agree that my intensive managed grazing methods certainly help with parasite control by breaking the parasite life cycle. So does our cold winter. But there is a fair bit of scientific research into the use of 'natural' dewormers that have shown things like whey, milk, garlic, pine and others to be quite effective. I've written this up before. See the link I referenced to start with and then play the Google game. All that said, I also agree with the use of Ivomec, Fendbendazole and others as needed for heavy parasite infections. The key is not to get to that point where you need to use the harsher chemical dewormers that also hurt invertebrates in the soil like earthworms, beetles, etc.


----------



## Kimon (May 2, 2005)

How about pour on cydectin? Is it safe for pigs? Can it be administered orally?


----------

